# AGP Video card to PCI Slot?, Will this work



## waleed (Dec 28, 2006)

I got a new video card to upgrade my computer, its a NVDIA e-Geforce FX 5500 256mb DDR AGP 8X VGA/DVI/TV Video CARD,

now this is a AGP card, But when i opened up my computer the only thing it has was 3 *XXXXX* PCI slots, so i found this Video from youtube,
which shows how you could fit a AGP card to a PCI slot. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gg8Z6THb8js

^^ will this work if i do it or do i just need to buy a NEW PCI video card . :normal:


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

even if it did work for this guy would you really want to take the chance with your new card and butcher it like that and risk trashing it , I would just get a PCI card

ohhh , please watch the language


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

In the end it fits. But does it really work? Not.

As blackduck30 suggested, get a PCI card.


----------



## waleed (Dec 28, 2006)

ok thanks for leting me know, i probably have done that lol thank you.

is there any good video card out there thats in PGI card,
thats atleast less than a 100 doller


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The best PCI right now is the X1300, but keep in mind that any PCI card will be low end. This one has a rebate at newegg now.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814103016
That is the best X1300 PCI you will find, 128 bit and GDDR2.


----------



## Nitrus (Dec 27, 2006)

Are you sure you havent got any PCI-E slots?


----------



## waleed (Dec 28, 2006)

no Nitrus i dont, 

my computer specs are ::
Dell Dimension 2400 desktop computer
Pentium 4 CPU running at 2.8 GHz
256 MB PC2100 DDR Memory
80 Gigabyte Hard Drive
48x CD-RW Combo Optical Drive
Integrated AC'97 Audio with
Intel Extreme 3D Graphics with 64MB Shared Memory
v.92 56 Kbps PCI Modem and 10/100 Ethernet
Six USB 2.0 Ports
Three PCI Expansion Slots

Hope this helps!!:sigh:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Do you have a PCIe x1 slot by any chance? I remember that one of the Dell computers had no AGP or PCIe x16 slots, but it had a PCIe x1 slot. That would be better than a regular PCI video card. Check for a really short slot, like in the pic below.


----------



## Nitrus (Dec 27, 2006)

Are they PCI-E slots? Mine are a lot bigger.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

pci-express x1 slots are good and faster then regular pci but are alot smaller.

go with the x1300 or a 6200 pci edition and also upgrade your ram cause for any serious gaming u will be lucked out with 256mb !


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

The Dimension 2400 does not have any PCI-e or AGP slots. It only has the three standard PCI slots. 



> 256 MB PC2100 DDR Memory


IMHO I think you should reserve some of your funds to memory. Throw at least a 512MB stick in there first.


----------

